
Do you have what it takes to be a startup CTO? - xueyongg
https://blog.phuaxueyong.com/post/2020-08-23-what-does-cto-do/
======
xueyongg
What are your thoughts about CTOs and their JDs. What advices do you have as
well? Do share with me! :D

~~~
lioeters
Thank you for posting the article, I enjoyed it.

You may want to define "JD" in the article - I assumed it stands for "junior
developers"?

~~~
Nextgrid
I read that as job descriptions.

~~~
xueyongg
You're right, it is actually job description. Thank you for the clarification!

